# Square Cased Rlt ?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A mutual friend of ours emailed me this photo of a 42mm case and wondered if there would be any interest?









Nice crown









Im in, we need to decide on a dial now....This could take some time









I vote for the 2801 manual wind movement, a crown like that deserves to be hand wound









Oh, and hes not said he would definitely make it either...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You little tinker!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, you know, if he wont tell, I will...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mmmm that look's interesting I can already see this on nice light tan leather strap 

What colour dial white









BTW I like your friend choice of friend


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, I'm still interested


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> we need to decide on a dial now....


Deco style?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I reckon:

White or ivory coloured dial, arabic numerals like the ones on the RLT 30 but in black and hands the same style as the 30. As Jason said, manual wind. All on a tan leather strap.

Oh and sub seconds!

A


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive been in talks with someone i know for a few weeks now for a one off (or very limited edition) square rlt, trouble was sourcing cases (solid steel), which were either too big at 45mm or midget sized -for a deco styled watch, 42mm would be alot better imo if the case is steel.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The case is all steel with display back and 42mm.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry for the silly question but how deep is the case


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

About 9.5mm thick Phil,


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ok this is the design i wanted roy to make for me (maybe not everyones tatse but input is welcome) ,first is a very rough knockup on another case ,second is a bit better on the case that jason has shown at the start of the post ,dial would be silver with black hands (or silver with black fill and a black sec hand.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> About 9.5mm thick Phil,


That's good for me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry but I don't like where the rlt watch co is positioned, I'd rather it was inside the track.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Im in, we need to decide on a dial now....This could take some time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think you are alone Jase!

Looks like we have another potential contender for longest forum thread









Agree with you - manual wind sounds cool.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Got to be a manual wind with a crown like that







just couldn't leave it alone otherwise


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

dapper said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > we need to decide on a dial now....
> ...



















that would certainly get my interest....


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

I much prefer the Deco to the black and white stripes.

...God, i'm going to need another watchbox!

Off topic from this thread, but not entirley off topic, I'd like to see an RLT-skeleton!


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Sub seconds at 6 o'clock would be a nice touch. I can imagine it all being on an off white, slightly textured dial with railroad type minutes and blued hands. Hour markers would be silver dots. RTL would be marked in blue. Here ends my watch designing career.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Very challenging project..... Time for another Excel exercise, me think.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

SimonR said:


> Sub seconds at 6 o'clock would be a nice touch. I can imagine it all being on an off white, slightly textured dial with railroad type minutes and blued hands. Hour markers would be silver dots. RTL would be marked in blue. Here ends my watch designing career.


That's pretty much how I imagine it too...but what do I know?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

born t said:


> Very challenging project..... Time for another Excel exercise, me think.


Oh yes please Born, your designs are fantastic


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

OK. This is my first take. I'm in a funky mood today.

Black and blue versions (since the blue-orange combo is all the rage at the moment







:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oooo I think I like that









( I think they are both the same though







)


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Oooo I think I like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think one is blue and one is black?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They look identical on my monitor...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> They look identical on my monitor...


Time to get it calibrated me thinks 

They are very similar, however there is a difference on my screen (if they are the same, i'm gonna look very silly!! And gonna need to get my eyes sorted!!)


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Get a new monitor, Jason









The one on the right has a dark blue dial with an orange surround. The one on the left has a black dial with a cream surround.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Now you come to mention it.....I can see the red /cream border now....

Did I mention I am very very tired


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd like to see applied markers and numerals for a change...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

born t said:


> OK. This is my first take. I'm in a funky mood today.
> 
> Black and blue versions (since the blue-orange combo is all the rage at the moment
> 
> ...


Wow Born, I`m not really keen on square watches but those are stunning


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great design born







,roy can only print in one colour so it may need adjusting ,its the reason my design only has one colour otherwise i'd have used a few.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Actually two colour is possible if there are a descent quantity to be made.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry Born, not for me.

I think keep it simple... especially if Roy want's to sell 'em to more than just his forum regulars...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

another colour added to a black dial this time,hand shape would be left up to roy


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

rondeco said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I'm with you on this one Ron, I'd be very interested in a decent sized art-deco style watch but I'm afraid that the others do nothing for me at all, sorry guys.

Lovely looking Bulova BTW Dapper


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This is nice......( btw ...I dont think were going to get a subseconds watch guys....)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The blue and orange colour scheme sparked my interest. Gives a traditional case a bit of an edge. Although I'm not sure about the layout.

The other designs are too conservative for me, they would be another dress watch that would't get worn, and a watch needs to be worn!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

ESL said:


> Sorry Born, not for me.
> 
> I think keep it simple... especially if Roy want's to sell 'em to more than just his forum regulars...


Couldn't agree more.

I know I've lost it in many ways but most of today's square case models, particularly those from prestige houses, look like something from Past Times at Â£19.95.

Those Seiko 6106s still do it for me.










pic borrowed from Jayhawk's database.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

OK, you want a simple one? How about this?  I think Roy has such hands in stock.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A few ideas:




























Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

born t said:


> OK, you want a simple one? How about this?  I think Roy has such hands in stock.


Nice Born but I still prefer these two, oh well it takes temptation away 



born t said:


> OK. This is my first take. I'm in a funky mood today.
> 
> Black and blue versions (since the blue-orange combo is all the rage at the moment
> 
> ...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

born t said:


> OK. This is my first take. I'm in a funky mood today.
> 
> Black and blue versions (since the blue-orange combo is all the rage at the moment
> 
> ...


I lke this design also


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

born t said:


> OK. This is my first take. I'm in a funky mood today.
> 
> Black and blue versions (since the blue-orange combo is all the rage at the moment
> 
> ...


Would you not make the 8 smaller case with the 6 & 9 to match the 12? Downsize the dot markers a bit and put one at each position without number, to see what it looks like


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some great designs coming through, really like Born's first example


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Born's first design looks terrific to me too... with one proviso: check the positioning of the 1 O'clock marker. Maybe it's just an optical illusion or my eyesight, but it looks too close to 12 and too far away from 2 to me









Anyway, if this get's made, I'd not only buy one of these, I'd buy a Claro Beach Star too to complement it! Great "Spring/Summer" watches


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Born's first design looks terrific to me too... with one proviso: check the positioning of the 1 O'clock marker. Maybe it's just an optical illusion or my eyesight, but it looks too close to 12 and too far away from 2 to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just rechecked. The dot's position is correct, so it's probably an optical illusion that you see. 

Please be assured that if we are agreed on any of these designs, I will get the exact measurements of the dial space from Roy and ensure that everything is properly aligned.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

James said:


> born t said:
> 
> 
> > OK. This is my first take. I'm in a funky mood today.
> ...


Not that I'm in the market for one, but I think Born's design is really nice. I like the way that the 8 is larger, and that there is not a dot at each hour, and that it says RLT, rather than RLT Watch Co. I like the simple version too, but prefer the 'odd' one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think vintage would be more saleable, something like this if sub seconds is a posibility


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I think vintage would be more saleable, something like this if sub seconds is a posibility


I like the vintage look. The others would not be for me - too much like 'fashion' watches. What about a square version of the RLT17, even without the subseconds?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's another good surggestion but is the sub seconds actually going to be possible


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just my opinion of course, but I think the "vintage" look has been done to death. It's time for something fresh and original


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there a minimum quantity of dials that it is economical to print?

Seems there is a clear dichotomy here between those of us who would be interested in a modern/sporty version and those who are after something more classic/dressy.

If all other components are the same...


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

For my tuppence worth would be deco/retro. Basically a square faced RLT17. Perfect.









Mach's 17:


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Marky said:


> For my tuppence worth would be deco/retro. Basically a square faced RLT17. Perfect.


I agree with Marky, that would be an attractive watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ignore them Roy, the RLT-17 is fantastic but I think Born`s first design would make a great & original addition to the RLT range


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ignore them Roy, the RLT-17 is fantastic but I think Born`s first design would make a great & original addition to the RLT range


Bornâ€™s design has real merit, but personally I prefer the classic look.

As mentioned previously, could the option of two styles of watch face be the way forward? are there enough cases and buyers for this to be cost effective?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

peterh said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore them Roy, the RLT-17 is fantastic but I think Born`s first design would make a great & original addition to the RLT range
> ...


I understand and I admit I`m being selfish as I already have the 17









I suppose it depends how many cases Roy can manage to get


----------

